# Buying a Yellow 2004 GTO???



## Gtodude (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to get a 2004-2006 GTO 

I found a 2004 Yellow GTO with 73,791 miles on it on auto trader

Here is the link:

Cars for Sale: 2004 Pontiac GTO in Baltimore, MD 21234: Coupe Details - 305204295 - AutoTrader.com

I am just wondering if this is a good buy.

Couple of questions::confused

Is the 2004 a good year to buy?

Is there any thing on these cars that are notorious for going wrong,what should I look for?

I know it has 5.7 engine how much of a difference is the 6.0 engine?

In the pics the key is turned to on but the engine is not running,on the info screen it says there is an airbag fault.

Is this because the engine is not running or is there something wrong with the airbags?

Also in the pics the engine block looks oxidized is this normal or is there 
something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome, I have a 04 also, definite problem with the airbag, may have been in a accident and not fixed properly, check it out. My main problem was my trans blew at 48,500 miles, was the manual and never beat or raced. It appears to be a one off case. Third gear failed and trashed the trans, 50 hp is the diff between the 5.7 and 6.0. 350 hp vs 400. Mine gets about 16 around town but 27+ on the hwy. I love mine and it is a pleasure to drive.
The 04's are the only one's of that body, no hood scoops and the exhaust exit's on the left side, The 05's and 06's are identical, with hood scoops and dual exhaust split inthe rear. So the 04 is more rare.. hope this helps.

P.S. block is aluminum and if its been sitting outside that maybe normal. Mine is garage kept and the motor is clean and free of oxidization.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

TORRED1 said:


> Welcome, I have a 04 also, definite problem with the airbag, may have been in a accident and not fixed properly, check it out. My main problem was my trans blew at 48,500 miles, was the manual and never beat or raced. It appears to be a one off case. Third gear failed and trashed the trans, 50 hp is the diff between the 5.7 and 6.0. 350 hp vs 400. Mine gets about 16 around town but 27+ on the hwy. I love mine and it is a pleasure to drive.
> The 04's are the only one's of that body, no hood scoops and the exhaust exit's on the left side, The 05's and 06's are identical, with hood scoops and dual exhaust split inthe rear. So the 04 is more rare.. hope this helps.
> 
> P.S. block is aluminum and if its been sitting outside that maybe normal. Mine is garage kept and the motor is clean and free of oxidization.


Did you get the transmission rebuilt? If so where did you have it done and for how much? I think mine may need to be rebuilt, but I am hoping its just the clutch acting up.


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> Did you get the transmission rebuilt? If so where did you have it done and for how much? I think mine may need to be rebuilt, but I am hoping its just the clutch acting up.


This happened in dec of 2009, in the midst of the bankruptcy. Had the dealer put a whole new one in from the factory. I took them 7+ weeks to get one and the cost was 4k. But the dealer cut me a break because I waited so long. Net cost was 3k and that supposedly included a new clutch. It included a 3yr 100k warranty. It will be 2yr since done come Feb and only has 10k on the new trans. It should last the rest of my life. I do have to say that it was nice of GM to comp 1k of the price, was trying to get them to do 2k, but they would not go for it. Did appreciate the 1k off and the Icing on the cake was that the service rep at the dealer had the whole car detailed and waxed (since it was out in the elements for 7 weeks) when I picked it up. He would not let it go outside, untill I got it. He is a good guy and has allways treated me well.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

TORRED1 said:


> So the 04 is more rare.


If you're going by production numbers, more 04s were built than either of the other two years. Technically speaking 05s would be the most rare but there isn't enough difference in the production numbers to claim any of the years as 'more rare'.


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

HP11 said:


> If you're going by production numbers, more 04s were built than either of the other two years. Technically speaking 05s would be the most rare but there isn't enough difference in the production numbers to claim any of the years as 'more rare'.


Technically you are correct, however since the 05 and 06 look the same, no real difference, and the same motor, I figured that the 04 would be rarer, being that it had the 5.7 motor and no hood scoops and the exhaust exited on the left side a la BMW. That was my reasoning. It may be flawed.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There really is not a "rarer" year. The fact of the matter is, there have been only very few GTOs produced in history.

2004 : 15,728

2005 : 11,069

2006 : 13,948

TOTAL: 40,745

Number wise, 2005 is "rarer". Now you also got to keep in mind, hundreds have been totaled! There are stories constantly on GTOs being totaled. So that number has decreased immensely. Having a scoop less hood is not necessarily a plus. There are many 05/06 models who have a scoop less hood installed by the owner. 

All in all, there really is not a "rarer" year. It's more on the lines of the GTO in general has become extremely rare.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

I picked up a black one 50k for 14200, a few minor issues bbut 243 heads and lots of aftermarket work done!

Best of luck. I would be scared of the airbag thing though. Carfax for sure.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

The 06 gto has faster power seats, i can go from all the way back to kissing the steeringwheel in 3 secs. flat!!!! I only weigh 125 lbs. I have alot of trophies for power seat Racing ! Its alot safer than street racing


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Most 05's and 06's have different tail lights and different wheels as well.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

mikes06goat said:


> Most 05's and 06's have different tail lights and different wheels as well.


04s and 05s have the same red tail lights while 06s have black ones. The 18" wheels were optional on both 05s and 06s.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't buy the car with an airbag fault. It could be because of an accident, water damage to the BCM, ect.

If it was a cheap fix, the dealer would of fixed it and charged top dollar for the car.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well it has the free CarFax report on there. No accidents or damage, and there were 2 owners. I would contact the dealer and ask them why it shows airbag fault. It could just be a faulty sensor they could fix.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> Well it has the free CarFax report on there. No accidents or damage, and there were 2 owners. I would contact the dealer and ask them why it shows airbag fault. It could just be a faulty sensor they could fix.


I left one of my co-workers drive my GTO, he smashed it. Insurance paid out about $8000 to fix it. I got a front clip and fixed it privately. My carfax was clean when I sold it...

The Mustang I bought in Feb was in an accident, the paint on the front fender, door, and 1/4 are a slightly different shade of yellow and when you peel a peice of trim back you can clearly see it was repainted. Clean carfax as well. I got such a good deal on the car that it doesn't really matter, but its another example.

Julie's HHR took hail damage, insurance paid out, and when we traded it in a few weeks ago it had a clean carfax.

I honestly don't put any faith in carfax or anything like that because it isn't manditory to report to them so they really have no merit.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

O wow!! I was not aware of that. I wasn't necessarily saying it's a good find, but I always thought that if there was an accident or damage, it is automatically reported in the CarFax. Good to know now.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

30% of the wrecked cars we fix in a week (13-20) are paid out of pocket, not even turned into insurance companies. People do not want to go HighRisk, so they pay cash.
jpalamar, is 100 % correct, if it was a cheap fix, the dealership would of fixed it. Not to mention, is it even legal to sell a vehical from a dealership with faulty saftey equiptment??


----------



## Gtodude (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for everybody's help! 

I do not want a car with airbag problems,so I will keep looking!

I did find a 2004 yellow 6 speed at carmax in great shape!

Here is the link: 2004 Pontiac GTO in East Haven, CT- 7454330 at carmax.com

And does anyone know of any yellow/blue GTOs for sale? 

Another question how is stock sound system on these cars?


Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gtodude said:


> Thanks for everybody's help!
> 
> I do not want a car with airbag problems,so I will keep looking!
> 
> ...


I think the stock sound system is very good, it has good clarity and vocals sound good to me. Very clear and it stays that way when you turn it up. If you want boom, boom, boom, so that the guy 10 cars away can feel you then its not for you.

P.S. The GTO emblem on the back deck lid is wrong. I t should just be the letters and not the emblem that is on the side of the car.


----------



## Bumbeedad14010 (Sep 10, 2011)

*I agree*



TORRED1 said:


> I think the stock sound system is very good, it has good clarity and vocals sound good to me. Very clear and it stays that way when you turn it up. If you want boom, boom, boom, so that the guy 10 cars away can feel you then its not for you.
> 
> P.S. The GTO emblem on the back deck lid is wrong. I t should just be the letters and not the emblem that is on the side of the car.


as to the system i installed 2 12" woofers and it sounds amazing though extremly heavy


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Bumbeedad14010 said:


> as to the system i installed 2 12" woofers and it sounds amazing though extremly heavy


Did you change your Head Unit also Bumbeedad ? If so, can you post up a pic. of it please?


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

wow, well that is crazy. I thought car Fax worked with the insurance companies to get reports of all of the wrecks. That sucks!!!!! If you are specific on color it will probably take you a while to get one. I went to look at 3 different ones an 05, and 06 and an 04. All of them were black. I havn't seen a yellow one in Washington ever. Luckily your not in WA lol.

Good Luck, I hope your not in a rush!!!


----------



## Grubest63 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a 04 M6 YJ and I love it. Clutch master cylinders are a weak spot. Other than that I love it . Picked it up a year ago with 69k on it for 12k. Has a dealer installed Wasbsco power moonroof in it. The radio is ok. If cruising with the windows down and turn it up past 40 on the volume it just shuts off. Kinda sucks but then you can just listen to the exhaust sing!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Car Fax is fine if the car is under 3 years old. Typically the car has to be insured because it still has a lean on it. If you have insurance, you tend to use it. I don't think people are shelling out 10k to fix a car less than 3 years old.

However Car Fax is less reliable once you pass say the 5 year mark. By that time the car has no lean, maybe on a second owner and people are more likely to take shortcuts to get it fixed.


----------

